
The French Genocide That Has Been Air-Brushed from History - tomohawk
https://quillette.com/2019/03/10/the-french-genocide-that-has-been-air-brushed-from-history/
======
bediger4000
I lookup up "vendee rebellion" in Google (which it suggested after I got to
the 2nd "e" in "vendee"): About 136,000 results (0.57 seconds)

This is hardly white-washed from history. Quillette's ignorance is showing.
Yes, the Vendee rebellion and subsequent massacre(s) probably didn't appear in
the writer's High School history text book, but a lot of stuff didn't.
Armenian Genocide of 1915, anyone? Anything other than "manifest destiny"
about Native American's fate?

~~~
seszett
I don't know where the author was educated, but I wouldn't be surprised if the
wars of Vendée were not taught outside of France, and since it's a very
internal affair (England did not come to the help of the Vendéens who counted
on it - the _Virée de Galerne_ ) during a time already heavy with historically
significant events on a international scale, I think it's quite normal.

In France though it is far from forgotten. A very well done, state-sponsored,
large museum explains ( _Historial de Vendée_ ) at length these events, mostly
from a Vendean perspective as I felt (I am from Vendée myself, and the founder
of the museum is a politician known to be royalist) and a theme park ( _Puy du
Fou_ , second most popular in France after Disneyland) also has many
attractions around this theme, also mostly from an anti-republican point of
view (it was founded by the same person as the other museum).

I wouldn't mind official excuses from the Republic on how this happened I
guess, but nobody today is responsible for what happened then, so it would be
meaningful anyway.

